# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 4:00pm Sept 16th



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tighten that chain and fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, Sept 16th. the day's are getting a lil shorter & a bit cooler, so meeting up a lil earlier @~4:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~5:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!


----------



## the2finger (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry Mike gotta put on our annual Shelby car show that day


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'll be there!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Sorry Mike gotta put on our annual Shelby car show that day



Seems like your "annual" Shelby Show is put on a few times a year...


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Seems like your "annual" Shelby Show is put on a few times a year...




it's ok, we have 12 annual rides each year


----------



## the2finger (Sep 12, 2017)

Believe me there is no place I would rather be than towing the wife uphill in Monrovia


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 12, 2017)

Tryna swap to have the night off, but chances are slim to none.


----------



## None (Sep 13, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Tryna swap to have the night off, but chances are slim to none.




Hope you can make it!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 16, 2017)

Who's coming with me?!?! Up thru the quad! Into the gymnasium!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Who's coming with me?!?! Up thru the quad! Into the gymnasium!
> 
> View attachment 676949



WE'RE STREAKING!!!


----------



## None (Sep 16, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Who's coming with me?!?! Up thru the quad! Into the gymnasium!
> 
> View attachment 676949





fordmike65 said:


> WE'RE STREAKING!!!


----------



## None (Sep 16, 2017)

Such lovely weather today! Who's coming out??


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


>


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2017)

We will be there, no streaking for us though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ready to roll...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

@mrg shot


----------



## None (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## None (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## None (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2017)

You guys make sure that Mesa boy puts his training wheels back on after the pit stop.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for another great time everyone


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 16, 2017)

Me and candi had fun tonight. Good times and kool people always!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> Me and candi had fun tonight. Good times and kool people always!



Spread the word!! Get ready for next month's spooky Halloween ride


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks like a blast, I missed out. Had to feed the peeps.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone out in CA. Everyone is always so welcoming, feels like I'm visiting  family when I come out there. It was nice meeting some new cabers too.
@Robertriley @fordmike65 @Desireé @Vintage Paintworx @Velocipedist Co. @birdzgarage @rustjunkie @burrolalb


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 17, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> View attachment 677719



Great pic, I grew up in that intersection. Many, many, memories at that spot.


----------

